# Room to rent



## kerl (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi all,

I am moving to auckland on 7/01/2011. Now I'm looking for a room to rent in Avondale or New Lynn area. It should be closed to transportation, bus or train to Rosebank road or patiki road. The room should be fully furnishe i.e bed & cabinet for clothes.
If you have any idea, please let me know. I don't want to waste money on hotel rental for the 1st week.


----------

